# IBS-D



## Karla (Sep 28, 2004)

Could you tell me who is considered the leading authority (physician) on the subject/treatment of IBS-D in the U.S. (or the West Coast at least) at this time? Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karla, you might want to post on the main bb perhaps, this is news and research. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=1 One of the centers though is this one. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ and other is this one http://ibs.med.ucla.edu/ and http://www.ibshealth.com/medicalcenters.htm Hope that helps.


----------

